# My new favourite shop...



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Guys. I'm up on the Gold Coast for a few days work and had to drop in and see a few customers today around the Ashmore area. I drove past a massive ANACONDA store and, as so many guys have posted comments about this store on this forum, thought I'd driop in for a bit of a look-see.

Holy crap! What a store!. All my favourite stuff under one roof. A good selection of yaks (including the Prowler Elite for $1699 - $100 less than the importer in Sydney wants to charge me), great selection of fishing, camping, hiking, mountain biking gear etc etc etc....with heaps of specials.

This is seriously the best store I've ever seen, unbelievable..

Wish we had these in Sydney!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Davey G said:


> Wish we had these in Sydney!


You will get one for sure Davey, 3 in Qld now and one in Vic so they won't miss the NSW market.

Like all toy stores though you have to compare prices as they vary specials to get you in, I look in every couple of weeks as its only 5 minutes away.

Did you scale climbing wall? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Heya Davey 

Anaconda have just opened their new store in Townsville.

If you check their website, the Sydney store is coming soon 
Everything the outdoorsy type would ever need, and their members nights are worth a look  great store!

ps: got your PM, ixne on the olfnay, sorry mate I wouldnt know which end of the stick to swing, as well as having work commitments.
Cheers for the invite tho mate 

Interesting re the price of the Elite at the importer/distributor down your way. :roll:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Davey, your wish may come a lot sooner than you think! I spoke to Angelo the other day and he was gearing up to head to sydney for a few weeks, they are putting together the new store RIGHT NOW! And the exciting news is, this is so cool, they are putting in a pool in the store that you can put a yak in and have a paddle! It's one of those things with the massive jets that produce a constant flow from one end to the other, kinda like being in a fast flowing river. I wish we were getting one of those up here!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

i feel blessed, Anaconda 2 minute walk from my house ...


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I recently bought a 12v air compressor for my 4wd at Anaconda, and I asked the guy if he could do a better price, he actually phoned around a few differnt shops on the Gold Coast to see if anyone was cheaper. Unfortunately no one was.
Anyway I thought that was pretty good! 

Chris


----------



## Loops (Aug 14, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Wish we had these in Sydney!


It seems your wish will be granted in 2007.
http://www.anaconda.com.au


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Greetings from free plug city!

Three cheers to

Annaconda, Amart, Big W, Kmart, MO Tackle, Bass Pro, Capelba

and every other retailer that promises to give you the biggest range at the best prices or your money back.


----------



## gaza79 (Jun 26, 2006)

hey guys just read in the telegraph that anaconda opens its doors today and grand opening on saturday at lidcombe on parramatta road. cant wait to check it out.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi guys still would give my cash to local shops and not to some yanks . just what i think. tommy.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Dooyor,

Sad as it is, the reality is that the small local guy hasn't got a hope in hell anymore and his days are numbered.

On the freeway to Brisbane it's one giant megaplex shopping mall after another. Chain stores and franchises have crept in and destroyed the whole concept of the local shops.

As Aussies it's time we all faced the facts. Unless you have a very niche market and a very exclusive range of products, local Aussie owned retail is pretty much dead and buried.

The local tackle store owner might be a top bloke but he's totally incapable of saving you $50 bucks on five lures. All he ever does is complain and rightly so. His best bet is to relocate to a small fishing town without a megaplex for 100 miles and hopefully hold out till retirement selling fresh bait to holiday makers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Hi Dooyor,
> 
> Sad as it is, the reality is that the small local guy hasn't got a hope in hell anymore and his days are numbered.
> 
> ...


I reckon a smart businessman can compter with the big franchises. 8)

The big chains here on the Gold Coast, BCF, Anaconda, Big W etc have some great specials, BUT.....to be honest I spend more money in my local independant Tackle World store than all the others combined. The big stores rarely have specials on the specialist items I want (high end rods/reels) and only the occasional lure specials which get my attention.

The little Tackle World store near where I work do me good prices on rods and reels (as I am a regular customer), and often have 20%-30% lure specials and I generally buy up big whenever these are on. They also offer invaluable advice, opposed to the blank stares of pimply faced teenages are the big stores. 8)

They have a better range of Bass Lures than the big stores who really don't stock a good range in many cases.

Beating the big guys I'm sure its not easy....but it can be done I reckon, with some business smarts


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I to like to give my money to locals BUT......Are hard earned cash get spent where ever we can save the most money......."joe" the local tackle shop dude might be a great guy.......but my family come first, if i can save money get the things i want and the money ive save can be spend on my son or wife im going to shop in the cheapest places.

But like Dallas said your local tackle shop can compeat with be stores........because your local tackle dude keep his/her ear to the floor on what the customer wants and whats working in that area. Big chain store dont care about that they just do discounts on old stock they want gone


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Dallas,

Tackleworld is a perfect example and a brilliant reactive extension to what I'm talking about.

From what I understand and please correct me if I'm wrong, Tackleworld are a collective of local Aussie operators who saw what was happening and banded together so they could fight the big league head on. Like IGA supermarkets, they fulfil large group orders with thier suppliers and redistribute the products among themselves so that they can have the same buying power advantage of the big guys but remain largely independent. This buying power gives them the ability to apply the discounts you describe.

What's more, their knowledge and skill automatically places them ahead of any pimply 16 year old flunky. As you said, your local guy is great with Bass gear. He has a captive niche market as well as buying power - Agreed! He is a smart business man.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

yes guys i agree if all of you but i would still pay $10 more for a reel and have a chat with someone how fishers. then give it to the big boys. and as far as prices go the guy i shop with has all ways match or bet the big shops even sells tackle for less then the others. so power to all the tackle shops. tommy


----------

